# My Dollar Tree skeleton



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

So I took my Dollar Tree Skeleton and made this....




























That is not glitter on the wings, the hot glue wasn't all the way dry and it glistened with the flash. need one more coat of paint on the wings. but it is basically done.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice little skelly and jar...
good idea
How tall is that skelly?

( I thought it was glitter too till I read that)


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

that is great, but my jar would always be empty!

gotta go get a BUNCH of those skellies!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice Kittie....I like the idea of a prop fund jar, I may put one out at my haunt...those little skellies are nice also, hope my dollar tree has them!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Looks great, I too need some of these little guys.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks good! my Dollar Tree doesn't have them yet, but they are always late! lol!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> that is great, but my jar would always be empty!
> 
> gotta go get a BUNCH of those skellies!


Put a quarter in every time someone tells you how amazing, cool, or effin awesome one of your props is, Dave. It'll fill up in no time.

AZ, I love the way you swapped out the small hands for the big ones that came in the 10 pack. My only question is how do you get the money out without getting bit by the little bugger?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

That's really cool AzKitty, What a great idea.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

nice idea! I like the wings on it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

looks like it would be good for a witch cabinet jar too.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great idea.

Now I am wondering if the 74 Halloween items I bought at the $ store the other day are enough? I only bought 10 of those little guys. 5 10-packs of those hands, 10 of the small skellie garlands, 5 blucky skulls, 5 blucky bone sets, 5 blucky hand sets, 5 strings of mini skellie heads, 2 black crows, tombstones (foam and the mini's) and both sizes of the gargoyles.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good idea sickie...bat biscuit anyone??


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yummy!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job AzK, good luck with the prop jar.
My local Dollar tree is just getting stuff out now, I picked up five blucky skulls. They didnt have the garland out yet so I will have to pop over next week and check.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone ;O)

He is about 15 inches tall, and that is a large pickle jar he is holding.

Hoping that they still have these skeletons on payday so I can get a couple dozen. I'm in love ;O)


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

He's perfect! Love it. I still need to figure out what to do with mine heheh

oh and Lilly the Dollar Tree skelly is 16" tall, which makes the garland skellies a little over knee-high... You could make a mama demon for the little winged skellies! A different one for each breed of them... each could be watching over her brood. The hands on them don't look like much but like BoysInBoo noted, they also sell 10 packs of skellie hands that are scaled a bit bigger and have cooler detail... very inexpensive and effective upgrade!

Good one AzKittie!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like that a lot.

I have been throwing pocket change and loose dollars in a drawer for several months towards a prop or fogger. I probably have at least $30-40 saved up. I figured I would never miss it that way.

Do all of the Dollar trees have crows? I could use a few more.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Decided to put Black feathers on the wings and it looks alot cooler now will post a pic when they dry.
My Dollar tree has alot of crows but they are tiny and not at all scary. But maybe alot of them staring down from a tree would work , not sure I'll buy them though.

;O)


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

My dollar tree has the crows too - but they are tiny, and all the ones at my store were losing their feathers everywhere. Looked like they were molting.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Ohhh!! That's so cute>> Good work!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Excellent idea and good use of one of those skellies!


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

Funny, I just go back from Dollar Tree. I bought every skull and bones package that had out. Your idea is great. Nice job


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep I bought it ALL at my Dollar tree also...thanks to AZKittie


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

nice idea, i like it, might steal(i mean borrow) it.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

oKAY Kitty where are those updated pictures??? I cant wait to see what youve done so i can steal it ...oops i mean appreciate it


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I like that


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Here it is so far, I think the wings should be longer so I'll try it and see how it works but here it is for now. It looked to plain so I added the star on the lid and the lines around the "neck" 

















What do you think?

any suggestions as to what I could add?


----------

